# Radioeffekt



## frankflynn (10. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen, 

würde gern als Intro diesen Effekt benutzen:  Effekt

Allerdings wäre es praktisch, wenn ich die stellen, zu denen man dreht, selber 
gestalten kann. 

Weiß vielleicht jemand wie sowas am geschicktesten zu machen ist?
Also einfach weißes rauschen erstellen ist nicht so der bringer, weil sich das 
rauschen dann zu gleichmäßig anhört. 

mfg
FF


----------



## Watusimann (10. November 2006)

Um erstmal den Grundsound zu erstellen, würde ich die Mitten hochziehen und die Bässe etwas zurück nehmen. Das Rauschen läßt recht leicht mit einem Noise-Effekt erzeugen. Mit was arbeitest du?


----------



## frankflynn (10. November 2006)

Benutze Audacity.
das mit den Höhen anheben und bässen rausnehmen versuche ich gleich mal. 

das weiße rauschen von audacity kling irgendwie zu steril. 
müsste auch noch ein bischen bearbeitet werden, denke ich.


----------



## The_Maegges (10. November 2006)

Versuch doch mal, das Rauschen stellenweise lauter und leiser zu machen.


----------



## frankflynn (10. November 2006)

Das klappt eigentlich ganz gut mit dem lauter und leiser werden lassen. 

habe das gerade mal ausprobiert. kann man sich im anhang mal anhören. 

werde da noch ein bischen rumprobieren und an den details feilen. 
ich scheine aber auf dem richtigen weg zu sein. 


gruß


----------



## The_Maegges (11. November 2006)

Jepp, klingt schon ganz gut.
Ach ja, sofern du das mit Audacity erstellen kannst, versuch mal Pinkes Rauschen.
Das klingt meiner Meinung nach realistischer als weisses Rauschen.


----------



## chmee (11. November 2006)

Und man hört auch, dass wenn die Frequenzregelung auf Sender trifft, da erst ein
leichtes Verzerren drin ist.

mfg chmee


----------

